# Profile signatures - Moderators and Site Operators



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I have a question for all those who run the site, or help out. (You are doing a good job at what you are doing by the way) 

What are the limits to People's profile signatures?

I have seen some pretty long and annoying ones, that seem to really lengthen out a thread with huge bodies of text and pictures too.

I personally think about this much space (below) would be enough for a good parameter. Ideas?

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

I mean, we have some posters on here with like 500x300 pixel pictures, and a wall of information regarding tanks, pets, etc. Definitely don't remove sigs all together, they are awesome. I just think there should be a limit like other forums have. Thanks for your time!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

I kind of feel like this directed to me so I deleted my less important tanks..


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I feel this is pointed at me too... So I made mine smaller.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

haha also think its directed at me but i didn't change anything. and there is a limit on how much you can have. it doesn't really lengthen a thread at all its easy to scroll past it and is actually a nice marker for whose response you are reading. ive got so used to everyones pictures in signatures and such that i dont even have to check the name.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Sheesh! I wasn't trying to flame anyone here! It wasn't pointed at anyone. lol. I just want to know if there is a limit, because on another forum that I belong to, you get a one week ban if your sig is too big and I want to know the limitations.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

And please *DON'T* delete tanks in your sig. Add them back please.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol thats dumb why would u get banned? why wouldnt they just put a limit on it. there is a certain character limit only thing that sucks is that includes the code to change ur font color or style. problem is it doesnt have limitations for picture size if u input the picture using img code. so when i originally uploaded mine i didt it as i was running out the door to work and didnt check the size so for a day i had a giant sig pic but now its about 1/5 the size.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

yeah theres a character limit on sigs... which reminds me i have to update mine

FLAMER! FLAMER! lol jk


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i often wonder what the importance is of listing every tank and every inhabitant of each tank..maybe it's the inner need to try to impress others..ok..so i got more than 3 fish..just not sure i want to eat up that much space on the page....lol
hmmmmmmm...just a thought ; but maybe i could name each of my fish and post it in my sig....then i could name each of my plants...then each one of my pieces of gravel..
then i could name each of the cool blades of grass in my yard...well..not them ; there are only 3;the rest are weeds..


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

poor weeds dont get any names


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

lohachata said:


> i often wonder what the importance is of listing every tank and every inhabitant of each tank...


Good point.... I'll maybe change mine to just my tank list and then a joke or a saying.... But that would look kinda odd...


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

lohachata said:


> i often wonder what the importance is of listing every tank and every inhabitant of each tank..maybe it's the inner need to try to impress others..ok..so i got more than 3 fish..just not sure i want to eat up that much space on the page....lol
> hmmmmmmm...just a thought ; but maybe i could name each of my fish and post it in my sig....then i could name each of my plants...then each one of my pieces of gravel..
> then i could name each of the cool blades of grass in my yard...well..not them ; there are only 3;the rest are weeds..


Haha, yeah. See plenty of those. I can't say too much with my little shoebox tank.


----------

